# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  صور لأطفال 8 من أزواج مشاهير العالم  بـ46 مليون دولار

## حسان القضاة

فاز الثنائي "برانجلينا" بمركز جديد في عالم المشاهير، وذلك مع ولادة توأمهما أخيرا فتصارعت المجلات العالمية لبسط أموالها بهدف الحصول على صورة الطفلين بشكل

أكثر...

----------


## coconut

ندا عاجل عاجل عاجل للحصنيين  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

كل واحد يحط صورتو و المستثمرين في مجلات المشاهير يختارو الأحلى  ++++ راح 

نكون إحنا بعد عمر طويل ان شاء الله  :Icon31: 

و اللي ما لحقو الدور يخليه لإحفادو من بعدو و صورتو راح تكون أثرية + :Db465236ff: 


:+مثل صور نفرتيتي  :SnipeR (19): 

فيه مستثمر هنا أبعث لو صورتي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

